# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện, offline, sinh nhật, làm show ca nhạc...

## komart_kt

Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện, offline, sinh nhật, làm show ca nhạc...
Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện,cho thuê địa điểm  tại kandy Club

Vì Xuất phát từ tâm niệm hết sức giản dị: Tạo sân chơi cho các bạn yêu nhạc.
Chính vì vậy Bạn sẽ được tận hưởng một hệ thống chuyên nghiệp nhưng giá cả dịch vụ ưu đãi đến Địa chỉ hát karaoke hay bất ngờ.
Chúng tôi trang bị hệ thống rất chuyên nghiệp: 
-Hệ Thống Karaoke chuyên nghiệp.
- LCD 42 inch chạy chữ khi quí khách hát trên sân khấu.              
- Hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng, sân khấu chuyên nghiệp
(âm thanh sử dụng hệ thống của các hãng chuyên nghiệp: amply:crown, loa: JBL, Mixer: DJ Rane, EQ: DBX, Com : DBX, Cos: DBX, Mic: Shure, effect: Yamaha,...)

- Không gian sang trọng, gần gũi.

- Giá đồ uống cực mềm: 15k-35k( cafe, sinh tố, bia, rượu,...)
Chúng tôi có trang bị đầy đủ các hệ thống nhạc cụ: Trống, organ(3cái-Roland, Korg, Yamaha), guitar, violon, bầu,


Chúng tôi Cho thuê địa điểm với giá: 1.800k với thời lượng  4h quý khách sẽ được sử dụng:
+Toàn bộ địa điểm, hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng, sân khấu, nhạc cụ của Kandy.
+Có Soundman chỉnh nhạc cho bạn,
+Có người điều chỉnh hệ thống ánh sáng sân khấu.
+ Có chỗ để xe cực kỳ thoải mái kể cả ô tô

Một số hình ảnh Offline tại Kandy:
Offline Ca sỹ Khánh Phương tại Kandy:



Offline LadyKilah Với 458 Người:


Offline EC Hà Nội

Ước Mơ tuổi trẻ

Offline Yêu ca hát toàn miền bắc


Offline VN88 DJ
Offline Rock Passion
Rock Thủy Triều Đỏ:
.......
Chúng tôi rất sẵn lòng được phục vụ quí khách.
Trân trọng cảm ơn sự quan tâm của qúi khách hàng!
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: Kandy CLUB Số 3 ngõ 120 Trường Chinh, Đống Đa, HN
ĐT: 04-39998966 -0912.281.260-0918.668.468

Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện,cho thuê địa điểm  tại kandy Club

Website: www.Kandy.vn

Kandy Club
...

----------

